# dlan Verbindungsprobleme



## Gutewicht (14. November 2008)

Hi @ all

ich hab mir vor ein paar Tagen ein dlan kit von netgear gekauft:
Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Gross- und Einzelhandel

wenn ich im internet surfe funktioniert das auch alles ganz wunderbar. nur wenn ich online zocke, fangen die probleme an.

konkret heißt das, sobald ich css oder die demo von left 4 dead online zocke, ist es nicht möglich länger als 1min auf einem server zu bleiben. danach bricht die verbindung zum server ab und mozilla firefox findet auch keine websites mehr. nach 20-30sekunden geht dann wieder alles bis zum nächsten verbindungsabbruch.

das seltsame ist, dass die kontrollleuchten am powerline adapter eine stehende verbindung anzeigen. sowohl unter den zwei adaptern besteht die verbindung, als auch die netzwerkverbindung.

ich hab jetzt mal probeweise ein lankabel durchs ganze haus gelegt und da treten keinerlei probleme auf. also ist ganz klar das dlan der verursacher

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. der router ist ein w700v von der telekom

so long


----------



## grubsnek (14. November 2008)

Stromleitung möglicherweise zu lang?


----------



## Gutewicht (14. November 2008)

ich hab kp wie lang die leitung ist. komisch finde ich halt, das mir der adapter eine verbindung anzeigt, ich aber gar keine habe


----------



## rebel4life (15. November 2008)

Versuch es mal mit einer LiveCD, damit könntest du ein Hardwareproblem ausschließen, zum Test kannst du auch einfach einen Torrent runterladen und dann den Upload noch ordentlich auslasten, dann sollte die Verbindung auch gut ausgelastet sein und sofern es klappen sollte auch abreißen. Dann gibt es ein paar Möglichkeiten - entweder stimmt was am Router nicht, an der Netzwerkkarte oder wie erwartet mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit an dem dLan Gerät liegt dann das Problem.


----------



## Gutewicht (15. November 2008)

ok danke das werde ich mal testen. ich versteh nur nicht, warum ich stundenlang surfen und z.b. housetime.fm hören kann, aber sobald ich online zocke die verbindung voll abspackt

pls helft mir ich bin echt ratlos

ps: also ich hab jetzt mal recherchiert. und dabei das gefunden:
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/b0009xzckg/geizhalspre03-21/ref=nosim?m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

nun ist mein plan folgender:
der router steht im keller, ganz unten im treppenhaus. mein zimmer ist im 1. stock. nun will ich ein patchkabel von meinem zimmer zum treppenhaus legen und dort den access point dranhängen. also ich will das gerät praktisch als wlan stick mit rj45 anschluss nutzen. das wlan müsste so nur noch das treppenhaus überwinden und nicht bis ins letzte eck des hauses zu meinem zimmer. ich erhoffe mir so eine recht brauchbare verbindung.

meint ihr mein vorhaben ist mit dem gerät umsetzbar?
welche einstellungen muss ich am gerät, meinem pc und dem router vornehmen?


----------



## Zoon (16. November 2008)

WLAN über mehrere Mauern, Stockwerke etc, sehe ich immer skeptisch über. Deine DLAN Geräte mit 85 MBit scheinen noch auf den alten Standard zu basieren, meine Geräte von Devolo (200 AVeasy) machen mir keine Probleme, können auch über verschieden Phasen verbinden und ich bin froh vom WLAN weg zu sein.


----------



## grubsnek (16. November 2008)

Zoon schrieb:


> WLAN über mehrere Mauern, Stockwerke etc, sehe ich immer skeptisch über. Deine DLAN Geräte mit 85 MBit scheinen noch auf den alten Standard zu basieren, meine Geräte von Devolo (200 AVeasy) machen mir keine Probleme, können auch über verschieden Phasen verbinden und ich bin froh vom WLAN weg zu sein.



Meine 85er können auch über verschiedene Phasen verbinden. Auch sonst hab ich keine Probleme mit denen.


----------



## Gutewicht (16. November 2008)

Gutewicht schrieb:


> ps: also ich hab jetzt mal recherchiert. und dabei das gefunden:
> Amazon.de: Siemens Gigaset WLAN-Repeater 108, 3 in 1, Repeater, Access Point, Ethernet Adapter: Siemens: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> nun ist mein plan folgender:
> ...



was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## taks (16. November 2008)

ist ne möglichkeit, aber ich bin eben kein freund von WLAN.
ich quäle mich bei mir zuhause immer damit rumm..

zum Fehler:
Es ist gut möglich dass die Geräte bei einer gewissen Zahl von Verbindungen schlapp machen.
Leider kann man daran nichts ändern. Aber ich kann dir die Zyxel PL400 empfehlen, da hatte ich nur bei wow Probleme, der rest lief einwandfrei.


----------



## Gutewicht (16. November 2008)

also dlan ist für mich erstmal gestorben. ich werde versuchen irgendwie ein kabel zu verlegen. ansonsten halt doch wlan

so long


----------



## Gutewicht (17. November 2008)

ok also das Problem ist gelöst

ich hatte in meinem Zimmer zwei steckdosen nebeneinander (fest installierte) also in einer das dlan und in der anderen ein mehrfachstecker für pc, bildschirm, drucker,...

ich hab das dlan nun mal in eine andere steckdose im anderen eck des zimmers und siehe da, es geht

ich hab zwar nur kurz gezockt aber in der zeit hätte es vorher mindestens schon 5 Abbrüche gegeben und ich hatte keinen einzigen.

ach noch mal vielen dank an rancer der mir den tipp heute während der franzstunde gegeben hat


----------



## exa (17. November 2008)

ich wollte gerade das schreiben^^


----------



## Gutewicht (17. November 2008)

ich bin einfach nur froh, dass es jetzt endlich geht


----------



## Ecle (17. November 2008)

Ja das Problem hatte ich auchmal. Am besten den Dlan Adapter nichtmal in eine Steckdosenleiste stecken, da ist der Umweg zu groß. Die meiste Speed hast du jedenfalls wenn du den direkt in die Steckdose steckst. Mein Dlan Adapter ist mit 56MBit\s vorgeschrieben, kommt aber nur ~8Mbit\s an 
Ist halt ne zu lange Leitung....


----------



## Gutewicht (17. November 2008)

ja mein adapter war ja auch nicht in einer steckdosenleiste er war von anfang an in der wand


----------



## Ecle (17. November 2008)

achso. dann muss man dass nicht verstehen, dass es jetzt geht 
Oder vielleicht einfach bessere Qualität der Leitung...


----------



## Gutewicht (18. November 2008)

gestern trat das Problem nochmals auf. zwar viel seltener aber trotzdem. ich habe die vermutung, dass der router im keller und mein pc im 1. stock nicht auf der gleichen stromphase liegen und es deshalb teilweise zu kurzen verbindungsabbrüchen kommt. ich werde mich wohl mal über phasenkoppler informieren müssen


----------



## Pheonixx (19. November 2008)

Gutewicht schrieb:


> gestern trat das Problem nochmals auf. zwar viel seltener aber trotzdem. ich habe die vermutung, dass der router im keller und mein pc im 1. stock nicht auf der gleichen stromphase liegen und es deshalb teilweise zu kurzen verbindungsabbrüchen kommt. ich werde mich wohl mal über phasenkoppler informieren müssen


Wenn bei mir im Haus die Leitungen von 2 Räumen nicht auf der selben Phase liegen bekomme ich gar keine Verbindung zustande. Verbindungen können je nach verwendeten D-LAN-Adaptern und der Stromleitungsarchitektur zwar auch auf verschiedenen Phasen zustande kommen, das klappt aber nicht bei allen Leuten. 
Oft liegen die Gründe für einzelne Verbindungsabbrüche an anderen Ursachen. Beispielsweise kann die Netzauslastung bei dir im Haus eine Rolle spielen. Wenn in der genutzten Phase auf einmal ein Elektroherd oder auch nur ein guter Wasserkocher angeht, kann die Netzauslastung schnell steigen. Das führt dann oftmals zu Problemen mit dem W-LAN. Dabei müssen die Problemverursacher nicht zwingend Stromfresser sein. Viele kleinere Geräte sind der Verbindung ebenfalls nicht zuträglich.
Das mit der Phasenkopplung ist ein Thema für sich. Dafür muss auf jeden Fall ein Elektriker kommen, da sich Privatpersonen ohne jegliche Erfahrung nicht an die hierfür notwendigen Stellen wagen sollten. Der Preis dafür kann die 50€ schon mal schnell übersteigen (hängt natürlich auch vom Stundenlohn des Elektrikers und den verwendeten Bauteilen ab).

Edit: Ich habe zum Thema Phasenkopplung mal einen interessanten Workshop herausgekramt, der das ganze recht schlüssig erläutert.


----------



## Gutewicht (19. November 2008)

danke für den link

ich werde die verbindungsabbrüche noch mal genauer beobachten. 

so long


----------

